
Why Nokia Died: Nobody Buys Phones, Anymore  - evo_9
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/09/why-nokia-died-nobody-buys-phones-anymore/279337/
======
ghoti_
It's just a little surprising that Blackberry was able to hang on longer than
Nokia. In both cases, the companies had excellent products but bad timing and
feeble marketing. Now that Motorola and Ericsson and Nokia are part of Google,
Sony & Microsoft, who will take Blackberry? Oracle?

------
sown
William Faulkner once said, "The past is never dead. It's not even past, and
the future seems assured, even when it is not."

